# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Özbekistan Ekonomisi

## ceydaaa

Özbekistan ekonomisi sanâyi ve tarıma dayalıdır. Dünyânın üçüncü pamuk üreticisidir. İpekböcekçiliği yaygın olarak yapılır. Üzümleri meşhurdur. İklimi ve bitki örtüsü sığır ve koyun besiciliğine elverişlidir. Bölgede en çok Karakul koyunları beslenir.

Özbekistan Orta Asyanın en önemli makina ve ağır donanım üreticisidir. Çıkarılan doğal gaz boru hattı ile komşu cumhûriyetlerine de gönderilir. En önemli hafif sanâyi ürünleri pamuklu ve ipekli kumaştır. Aral Gölü kıyısında bulunan Muynakta havyar, kurutulmuş, tütsülenmiş ve tuzlanmış balık üretilir.

Özbekistan yeraltı kaynakları bakımından çok zengindir. Navoi eyâletinde bulunan zengin tabiî gaz, altın ve uranyım yatakları, bölgenin hızla gelişmesine sebep olmuştur. Bölgede çimento fabrikası, büyük kimyâ sanâyii ve elektrik santrali kurulmuştur. Zarafşandaki Muruntauda bulunan altın mâdeninden senede 80 tona yakın altın çıkarılmakta olup, bu miktar dünyâdaki en büyük altın ocaklarının üretiminden fazladır. Çıkarılan mâdenler eyâlet merkezi Navoide işlenmektedir.

Özbekistan bağımsızlığını kazandıktan sonra, Türkiye ile sıkı diplomatik ilişkilere girmiştir. İki ülke arasında ekonomi, ticâret, kredi, turizm ve kültür anlaşmaları imzâlanmıştır.

Özbekistan Sovyetler Birliğinin dağılmasında sonra bağımsız kalmasına rağmen herhangi bir ekonomik alt yapısı ve sanayisini yönetebilecek bir yapıya sahip olmadığı için Rusya Ukrayna ve Beyaz Rusya'nın kurdukları Bağımsız Devletler Topluluğu'na (BDT) üye olmuştur. Ancak kendi ekonomilerini yaratabilmek amacıyla Bretton Woods sistemi içindeki örgütlere üye olmuştur (IMF, Dünya Bankası v.b.). Bu kuruluşların özellikle IMF'nin politikalarını benimsemesine rağmen aynı özelliklere sahip diğer Orta Asya devletlerine nazaran daha uzun zaman dilimine yaymışlardır özelleştirme politikalarını. Ayrıca özelleştirme yapılan kurumlar genellikle hizmet sektörüne ait kurumlar olmuştur. Sanayi kuruluşları ise genel olarak devletin kontrolü altında kalmıştır. Bu sayede işsizlik sorununu diğer devletlere oranla daha az yaşamışlardır. Sanayi kurumlarının özelleştirilmede geri planda kalması dış yatırımları azaltsa da şu anki durumları itibari ile diğer Orta Asya devletlerinden daha iyi bir konumda yer almaktadır (Kazakistan hariç).

Özbekistan, yıllık 80 ton altın üretimiyle dünya sıralamasında üst sıralarda yer almaktadır. Bakır rezervleri 800 milyon ton olarak varsayılmaktadır. Kömür üretimi yıllık 6 milyon tondur.

Özbekistan karasal iklime sahiptir. Bu nedenle ülkenin % 9'u tarıma elverişlidir. Özbekistan'da, pamuk önemli yer tutmaktadır ve ülke dünyanın dördüncü pamuk üreticisidir. Özbekler buğday, meyve, sebze, ipek ve pirinç yetiştirmektedirler. Ekonomik yapı ise tarım ağırlıklıdır.

Nüfusun %30'u tarım sektöründe çalışmaktadır. Tarımsal üretim kolhozlar, solhozlar, meşhozlar (devlet kuruluşları) aracılığıyla yapılmaktadır.

ÜIke ekonomisinde hayvancılık da önemli yer tutmaktadır. Sığır, koyun, keçi ve kümes hayvanları vardır. Yıllık yün üretimi 1994 verilerine göre 20.000 ton civarındadır. Ve özellikle astragan kürk koyunculuğu büyük önem kazanmıştır ve ihraç edilmektedir. Özbekistan sanayisi daha çok petro-kimya ağırlıklıdır ve yılda 1.5 milyon ton gübre üretmektedir. Ayrıca pamuk üretimine dayalı olarak kimya sanayii de gelişmiştir.

1990 yılı verilerine göre: Sanayi % 35, tarım % 34, inşaat % 14, ulaşım %5 ve diğerleri %12'dir.

Hafif sanayi ürünleri ise ipekli ve pamuklu kumaşlardır. Aral gölü kıyısında havyan üretme ve işleme tesisleri bulunmaktadır.

kaynak: turkcebilgi.com

----------

